# DSL via Fernschaltung



## Miracoly (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wieder habe ich eine Frage, diesmal zu einem etwas anderen Thema. Ich kämpfe schon seit einiger Zeit mit meinem seeehr bescheidenen I-net, das liegt daran dass ich mehr oder weniger in einem Dorf wohne. Ich hab jetzt mal ein bissl recherchiert was denn so möglich wäre, bin dann bei dem Anbieter 1&1 auf einen Anschluss via Fernschaltung gestoßen. Bei mir sei das Netz noch nicht so ausgebaut aber per Fernschlatung wäre es möglich. Das bedeutet, dass ich für einen Aufpreis von 4.99 Euro/Monat meinen gewünschten Tarif bekomme. Ich würd nun gern wissen ob hier jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat bzw. obs gut klappt und wie das ganze genau funktioniert. 

Gruß,
Miracoly


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Gewünschten Tarif bekommen != auch so viel aus der Leitung kriegen.
Ich wär da vorsichtig. Schau mal in diesen "Anschlusschecker" von der Telekom rein. Das Tool zeigt dir an, was bei dir maximal verfügbar ist. Wenn du bei der T-Com maximal DSL 2000 bekommst, wird das bei 1&1 und Co nicht anders sein.


----------



## Wagga (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja,  nimm den Rat von Kyragan an.
Die Verkaufen einfach DSL 16.000 unabhängig davon ob du es auch bekommen kannst.
Prüfe es bitte mit dem Telekom DSL Checker, mit dem 1&1 Checker und einem unabhängigen DSLchecker wie z.b:
www.wie-ist-meine-ip.de

Viel Glück und Spaß im Internet


----------



## Independent (2. Dezember 2009)

Bei der Telekom würde ich nicht checken, denn die schalten sehr gering.

Bei mir ist laut Telekom gerade mal DSL 384 möglich und Freenet schaltet mich dennoch mit konstanten.

Down: 1790 Up: 800


Die Telekom schaltet einfach zu langsam..der Support ist allerdings Super.


----------



## Ennia (2. Dezember 2009)

Hier kannst du mal sehen, wie rapide die Übertragungsgeschindigkeit bei ADSL und ADSL2 fällt, je weiter das Wählamt entfernt ist.
Nie wieder würd ich einen Vertrag bei einem ISP abschließen, der das Internet über die Telefonleitung einspeist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: ELKO


----------



## Magexe (2. Dezember 2009)

geh mal auf kabeldeutschland.de und check da ob die dir ne leitung andrehen können...
hab auch in nem kaff gewohnt und mein Haus war bei kilometer 6 des nächsten verteilers (TU München Nord) naja Telekom DSL 384...andere Anbieter gingen nicht wegen ein paar finanziellen problemchen.

Bei Kabeldeutschland angefragt und schwupps: 32mbit leitung (ok die kam bei mir im kaff auch "nur" mit 24mbit an und deswegen haben die uns den Tarif verbilligt) jetzt bin ich umgezogen und konnte den alten Tarif einfach mitnehmen.

Also Kabeldeutschland ist die beste alternative gegenüber DSL384 ^^


EDIT: Die anzeige da unten...naja wir wohnen in nem Altbau und da sind die Leitungen nicht der renner und alle nachbarn (10Parteien Reihenhaus) gehen über ein und den selben hauptanschluss ins Internet bzw. schauen TV


----------

